# here little beaver



## elkmaster101 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alright I have a 20 lb beaver to smoke,

serious guys, we can play with this one all day long, and I wont get anything done.

any good recipes for soaking and brine?

use a dry rub or what, treat it like pork or beef.

final cook out to what temp.

I have cooked beaver in the crockpot. but smoking a whole spraled out beaver is a first for me.

So lets hear your thoughts.


----------



## elkmaster101 (Jan 13, 2014)

how can i change my text color?


----------



## java (Jan 13, 2014)

I have never smoked a beaver, but i will sure be following this one.

I would think you would want to soak it in salt water for a while, I have heard

that helps on coon and muskrat. I know a guy that swears by roasting beaver tail over an open fire.

I am still wanting to try coon.

Keep me in formed.

Ed


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Also not sure about beaver but maybe treat it like venison? Soak in ice water for about 3 days, changing water daily. Then in a brine overnite before smoking. Will be watching to see how it comes out!

  Mike


----------



## elkmaster101 (Jan 14, 2014)

IMG_1504[1].JPG



__ elkmaster101
__ Jan 14, 2014





got it soaking tomorrow i'm going to put a rub i use on prime rib  and then vacuum seal it and freeze it for a later smoke date


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 15, 2014)

This is amazing!!!!!!

I had a magnificent sheared beaver fur coat years ago that was just GORGEOUS, albeit a hand-me-down from my grandmother and so eventually it wasn't in plush condition and got tossed out. But for a while, it was stunning!

Back to YOUR beaver here, I am excited - beyond beyond - to see the rest and hear about every delicious and succulent bite!!!! Keep us posted!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## hickorybutt (Jan 15, 2014)

Please don't freeze this beaver.  I want to see some Q-view soon!  Smoke that thing!


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2014)

Now you have peaked my interest! I agree, dont freeze it, smoke that beaver.

You have me wanting to dig out the old conibears and buy a tag so i can try my hand at it.


----------



## woodsplitter (Jan 25, 2014)

I have never smoked a whole beaver but I have grilled them making steaks out of the legs, those are the bigger ones 40 to 60lbs, also made chili and roasted backs traps all great. I always soak them in saltwater for 24 hours changing the water to get the blood out and then brine. Interested to hear how it is smoked. Have one in the freezer right now myself.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 25, 2014)

Heck I thought this thread was gonna be about Red Ryder and little Bobby Blake!

You ever try Sweet pickled Beaver? I have had it, I have never cooked it, but the friend that served it to me long ago, I asked for and got the recipe.

I realize this thread is a week old, but if you would like the recipe, let me know.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, I will be following this as will a whole lot of other folks on here...  Can't wait to see what ya decide and how it turns out.   :popcorn.  WHB


----------

